# husqvarna 350 vs new 450e vs 345(e)



## daoud (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello there,

I've been cruising the endless world of chainsaw buying and end up with a mix bag of impression over models. Reading this site helped a lot, but I have some questions regarding those models.

1. Technicly talking, 450e is stronger than 350, and 345 is the weakest one?
2. 450e is the new version of the 350? If so, why specs are so bas for vibrations?! 

450e

http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_product_details.aspx?pid=12450

350

http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_product_details.aspx?pid=132

My impressive is that 450e is a not so upgraded model, am I wrong?

That being said, the price difference between the 345e and the 450e is more than 100$. IS this justify?

Finaly, I'm planing to use this chainsaw for firewoods in Canada, no oak or huge trees. I'm helping my stepfather who's doing a lot and i'm planing on taking the family firewood contract in the next years (I already have a little 30cc or so ECHO, but this is totaly inadapted to what i'm going to do)

THanks,

David

(By the way, I know some people hate this kind of post, but I really want someone advice, other than shop dealer, on a maybe long-terme investment)


----------



## PB (Apr 12, 2008)

The 350 is by far the best saw of the three followed by the 345 then the 450 (no real experience with this model, I'm going off of what is on paper). The 450 is a new design that will replace the 350. It has less HP, I think it is equivalent to the 345 in that regard. The 350 and 345 are in the same group of saws, and are all good for homeowner use. If the 350 is available, I would pass on the 450.

What do you mean by family firewood contract? If you plan on cutting a lot of wood in the future, you might want to consider a saw with a magnesium case. These saws have a more durable design (mostly) and will probably last longer given proper maintenance. In this case you might want to look at the 353 or 359 Husky's, if you are a Husky guy. They are relatively inexpensive and have a reliable track record. If you aren't going to be cutting a lot, the 3 choices you listed above are fine.


----------



## daoud (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for the answer, so my impression on the 450e is confirme. I will cut 20 and + cords in the next years (doing firewood for myself and for my stepfather and step grand-father).

My main problem is that chainsaw in Canada are [email protected]$&[email protected]? expensives, even if the dollar is 1=1 with the US.

I wanted the 353g, pretty cold here in Quebec, but it,s like somthing around 650$cnd...

If you have link to website who sell and ship to Canada, I would be pleased to take a look on better models.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 12, 2008)

Just get the 350, if you can still get one......


----------



## Toyjunkie (Apr 12, 2008)

daoud said:


> Thank you for the answer, so my impression on the 450e is confirme. I will cut 20 and + cords in the next years (doing firewood for myself and for my stepfather and step grand-father).
> 
> My main problem is that chainsaw in Canada are [email protected]$&[email protected]? expensives, even if the dollar is 1=1 with the US.
> 
> ...



Do like I did, go for a trip across the line and get your from a dealer in the US. Now I was lucky that my father spends his winters in Arizona and I had him it get it bring it back with him and I saved big time!!!!!!. Even if you can get to a Lowes ( I know everyone hates box stores) but there must be a dealer in a border town or city that you can find and pick one up some weekend? If nothing else there is always eBay.


----------



## aandabooks (Apr 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Just get the 350, if you can still get one......



Did SawTroll just tell someone to buy a homeowner grade saw and not recommend the 361 all in one simple post????? 

Yep, the apocalypse is upon us!!!!!!!!!!!! Everybody grab your saws!!!


----------



## stckciv (Apr 13, 2008)

Plastic handle on the 450 and I dont believe it has an adjustable oiler. The 350 has a metal handle/rubber grip and an adjustable oiler. 

I would get the 350 as others have mentioned.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 13, 2008)

*i'd slip over the border into NH.*

no sales tax.

then find a local with a downed tree and ask if you can cut it up for him.this will make the saw look used and not brand new.drop it a couple of times too.

don't declare it when you go back to CAN.tell them you were down helping a cousin with next years fire wood.should save you quite a bit.

remember,you have "FREE" health care to pay for up there.


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 13, 2008)

*look up some of the dealers here on AS.....*

If you're not going to buy from a local dealer, I would get the Dolmar PS-5100s. I know that you are on a budget but it's well worth the $50-$75 more than either of the saws you mentioned-and I'm a huge Husky fan. You didn't ask about the Dolmar but sometimes you have to think outside the box.


----------



## 16:1mix (Apr 13, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Just get the 350, if you can still get one......



I'll second that based on my experience with my 350 and the paper specs on the 450. My next choice would also be the 345.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2008)

16:1mix said:


> I'll second that based on my experience with my 350 and the paper specs on the 450. My next choice would also be the 345.



Yes!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 13, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> Did SawTroll just tell someone to buy a homeowner grade saw and not recommend the 361 all in one simple post?????
> 
> Yep, the apocalypse is upon us!!!!!!!!!!!! Everybody grab your saws!!!



My gosh you are correct! He may be ill. Not even a caveat about bar length and/or a diatribe on power to weight ratios! I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> My gosh you are correct! He may be ill. Not even a caveat about bar length and/or a diatribe on power to weight ratios! I hope he recovers quickly.




LOL - I do that all the time.......


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 13, 2008)

20+ cords with a 350!!!!!! I hope you have plenty spare time!
My 455rancher that Sawtroll made me sell lol would outcut a 350 by a fair margin!
Save up for a 60cc saw you wont regret it


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> 20+ cords with a 350!!!!!! I hope you have plenty spare time!
> My 455rancher that Sawtroll made me sell lol would outcut a 350 by a fair margin!
> Save up for a 60cc saw you wont regret it



Sure it would, but a 455 weights more than a MS361 - and no contest there......


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 13, 2008)

someone mentioned the 350 having a metal handle bar. I have a 350 and 345 that are burnt up right now that both have plastic handlebars. I have never seen a 350 with a metal handlebar.

not that is makes much difference, my MS 360 pro has a plastic handle bar.....and so did my 036 pro....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 13, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it would, but a 455 weights more than a MS361 - and no contest there......



Nowhere did i suggest getting a 455 lol I did mention 60cc not 56cc lol
better make it 59cc instead hint hint


----------



## daoud (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the hints guys,

Since no one, except ebayer, can ship Husqvarna to Canada, I'm looking on the Jonsered 2050, 2052. And, at a very last ressort, I have bargain for an Echo CS440, not really the power I want, but I just don,t have the 400$ for a better one...

Any comment on Jonsered 2052 or 2050?

Thanks,

David


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 14, 2008)

daoud said:


> Thanks for the hints guys,
> 
> Since no one, except ebayer, can ship Husqvarna to Canada, I'm looking on the Jonsered 2050, 2052. And, at a very last ressort, I have bargain for an Echo CS440, not really the power I want, but I just don,t have the 400$ for a better one...
> 
> ...




I guess you really refer to the 2150 and 2152.......

They are basically the same as the 350 and 353, and the 2152 have a tad more power, but more importantly is a pro quality saw with mag case and some other refinements.

The 2153 is basically the same as the 2152, but with a more refined 50cc engine, that make quite a bit more power......


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 14, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Nowhere did i suggest getting a 455 lol I did mention 60cc not 56cc lol
> better make it 59cc instead hint hint



I know!


----------

